# Anyone taking 75mg/100mg of Zoloft?



## jenna22 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've been taking only 50mg/day of Zoloft and i use Xanax sometimes.didnt do much for me :um ,it only made me sleep for 3 hrs.
My doctor said i should be on 100mg on Zoloft.I dont have any side effects yet but im afraid i will if i start the 100mg
Please let me know if anyone is taking 100mg or more and how its working for you?

thanks everyone


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

50mgs is a low dose of zoloft. If you use the xanax enough times the drowsiness should go away within a couple weeks of use and youll be left with its anti-anxiety properties.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried Zoloft for a full 13 weeks and I REALLY tried it. I started at 100 mg and hit 200 mg by the second week. I eventually went to 300 mg where I stayed for a full month. 200 mg is the max recommended dose, to I toped it by 50%, taking 3 of the largest pills a day. I ended the experiment rapidly going from 300 to 200 to 100 mg and then stopping cold turkey. I had now withdrawal at all. (Don't try this as home; I'm a nut who knows the risk of doing something stupid like this.)

All Zoloft did was kill my sex drive. Oddly, it was the only SSRI that didn't cause anorgasmia for me. Of course, being able to orgasm is of no real use when you lack a sex drive. Now there's irony.


----------



## MerlinaAddams (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm on 150 mg and I have no side effects.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope. Never tried zolof before but I'd love to try it; however.

ZOLOFT

Sertraline (Zoloft)	Greater dopaminergic activity than other SSRIs; slightly noradrenergic	Moderate t1/2 + active metabolite (desmethylsertraline); parent compound, metabolite both modest CYP 2C, 2C19, 3A4 inhibitors	More data suggesting overall safety in breast-feeding than with other SSRIs; in theory, might be more helpful than other SSRIs in Parkinson's patients but no controlled data; dopaminergic effects suggest caution in mania/psychosis
Less overall CYP inhibition than some SSRIs may mean fewer drug-drug interactions


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

I was taking 50 mg of zoloft and i am now at 100 mg. The doc said I will eventually go up to 200 mg. so far the meds are helping. my only side effects are insomia and loss of sex drive. i usually take another medication (forgot the name) to help me sleep at night. the loss of sex drive kind of sucks, but i know getting better by taking the zoloft is definitley worth it.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

jenna22 said:


> I've been taking only 50mg/day of Zoloft and i use Xanax sometimes.didnt do much for me :um ,it only made me sleep for 3 hrs.
> My doctor said i should be on 100mg on Zoloft.I dont have any side effects yet but im afraid i will if i start the 100mg
> Please let me know if anyone is taking 100mg or more and how its working for you?
> 
> thanks everyone


Weird, I thought I replied to this post yesterday, but I'll restate what I said. Therapeutic Zoloft doses range from 50mg-200mg. Also, you should give the Zoloft 4-8 weeks for the effects to work, and around 3-6 weeks for the majority of symptoms to cease (this means that if you've been on Zoloft for 3-6 weeks, already, then you shouldn't really have to worry about further side-effects, unless there's some weird personal contraindication). As for your drowsiness, it's more than likely that it's the Xanax doing this, since Zoloft is minimally sedating. Like it was said, give your Xanax use 1-2 weeks before the drowsiness should dissipate.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

To answer your question Merlina, I have taken Zoloft at 100mg and it was a semi-decent antidepressant. It helped with anticipatory anxiety (most antidepressants do, at least for me.) The increased dosage also seemed to increase sexual side effects.


----------

